# I Believe i have a Fuel Injector issue



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Coil pack and plug boots are common for the gen1.

Good idea to check compression also


----------



## Zezus (Sep 9, 2018)

Coil pack was replaced 20k ago as well. Ill have a compression test done though as well


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Doubt it's an injector; they are never an issue on these cars. This sounds like ignition or maybe even just a loose plug.

Check the coil pack springs (make sure they're straight in the boots) and plugs/gaps themselves. Should be set to .028"


----------



## Zezus (Sep 9, 2018)

Coil pack was replaced 20k ago with the plugs. I'm just really baffled that there are no CEL codes. 

I will have a compression test done to


----------



## Zezus (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm going to replace the plugs just out of caution. Probly gonna go with NGK plugs.


----------



## IceBlue1.4 (Oct 5, 2019)

did you ever find a fix? i’ve noticed the stutter under mild to head load and it starts at around the mid 3-4k rpm range. Threw a flashing check engine light once or about 30 seconds but other than that little glimpse, i’ve got nothing else trolling me what my problem is. The stutter is also not consistent, only here and there. any suggestions other than plugs, coil pack, compression test


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IceBlue1.4 said:


> did you ever find a fix? i’ve noticed the stutter under mild to head load and it starts at around the mid 3-4k rpm range. Threw a flashing check engine light once or about 30 seconds but other than that little glimpse, i’ve got nothing else trolling me what my problem is. The stutter is also not consistent, only here and there. any suggestions other than plugs, coil pack, compression test


Right in the range that blowout from too big a gap will show.


----------

